
Greenland lost 2B tons of ice yesterday, which is unusual - Anon84
https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/14/us/greenland-sudden-ice-melt-wxc/index.html
======
pier25
Here is the latest PIOMAS data:

[http://psc.apl.uw.edu/wordpress/wp-
content/uploads/schweiger...](http://psc.apl.uw.edu/wordpress/wp-
content/uploads/schweiger/ice_volume/BPIOMASIceVolumeAnomalyCurrentV2.1_CY.png)

2012 was the worst year, but 2016 and 2017 were pretty close.

The PIOMAS project has been analyzing Arctic ice density and area via
satellite since 1979.

[http://psc.apl.uw.edu/research/projects/arctic-sea-ice-
volum...](http://psc.apl.uw.edu/research/projects/arctic-sea-ice-volume-
anomaly/)

Here is the trend of all their data since 1979. It's not looking good:

[http://psc.apl.uw.edu/wordpress/wp-
content/uploads/schweiger...](http://psc.apl.uw.edu/wordpress/wp-
content/uploads/schweiger/ice_volume/BPIOMASIceVolumeAnomalyCurrentV2.1.png)

------
yogthos
We're going to go extinct because we're clearly incapable of prioritizing the
survival of our species over short term conveniences.

~~~
NeedMoreTea
Not to worry, there's only about 7m of sea level rise locked up in Greenland.
Someone will be along in a moment to tell us this will be beneficial as we'll
have somewhere new to holiday or explore for oil...

~~~
pier25
Sea rise, while significant, is the least of our problems regarding climate
change.

Agriculture will be severely affected by drought, heatwaves and cold waves.
This will have very serious consequences.

For example, the 2010 heatwave in Russia produced wildfires which reduced its
wheat harvest by 30%. Russia decided to stop exporting wheat which in turn
increased global food prices. This incident is considered the be one of the
causes of the Arab spring revolts.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2010_Russian_wildfires](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2010_Russian_wildfires)

Imagine something like this on a global scale.

------
andai
> unusual but not unprecedented

> the melt season was "happening about three weeks earlier than average, and
> earlier than the record-setting melt year of 2012."

------
southern_cross
Conveniently left out of reports like this is that while Greenland may have
lost 2B tons of ice, it did not then lose 2B tons of the meltwater. Most of
the meltwater will continue to sit there right where it is, and then turn back
into ice in short order, or at least when the summer melt season ends. So the
net loss of ice, if any, will be quite low.

